# different colors



## hdroc (Apr 8, 2008)

is there any difference between all three labrador retrievers?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

hdroc said:


> is there any difference between all three labrador retrievers?


Difference in what?????


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Just the color. a good lab is a good lab. I have a chocolate that is a pheasant machine!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

At one time the saying was something to the effect of "If you want a really good Lab, get a black one....if you want a decent Lab, get a yellow...If you want a not so good one, get a chocolate"... I'm assuming that maybe was fairly accurate at one time, but probably is one of those myths that has been perpetuating over the years and is no longer true.

Lab guys will jump in here I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I still thing it's easyier to get a good black one because of numbers. There are some people out there that won't even try a chocolate dog because, frankly there aren't alot of really good ones out there.

They are definatly more popular with gun dog and hunt test people than with FT people.

In my mind there all good you just have pick the right litter and then the right pup.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

BROWNDOG, is right on the money. It's true, there are many more black ones, because they are more popular and it's easier to get a good one. But theres always good dogs in yellow and brown. It all depends on your preference for the most part. If they have good bloodlines, thats the first step, then it's up to you to take over and train it. IMO it's all personal preference theres good dogs in all the colors. :beer:


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I may have started this discussion w/ my smartass dig at Chocolate labs. Let me state up front that I believe you should get a dog that you like to look at. You'll be happier and you'll spend more time w/ it even if you don't intend to. That's much more important to how good the dog turns out than his color. If you like a brown dog, then just do your homework and you can find the dog of your dreams.

If you don't have a preference, you'll find more good black ones to choose from. The black color gene is dominant, therefore in order to produce chocolates (and yellows) the breeder might be looking for the recessive color gene rather than just for optimum performance, hence the disparity in top performing chocolates.

The bottom line is that it's easier and cheaper to find an equally promising black dog than it is to find a chocolate one but that doesn't mean they aren't out there.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Iv'e got a CLF that I love to death but in order for me to get another choco the pedigree would have to be really really good and that just isn't going to happen in the brown dog world, not when there are so many great black litters out there to pick from.

But then again if you had a Male chocolate that had a MH or better on him and all the health clearences, it would be like money in the bank.

I personally don't care what they look like, I'll take a ugly good dog over a pretty one any day.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> Iv'e got a CLF that I love to death but in order for me to get another choco the pedigree would have to be really really good and that just isn't going to happen in the brown dog world, not when there are so many great black litters out there to pick from.
> 
> But then again if you had a Male chocolate that had a MH or better on him and all the health clearences, it would be like money in the bank.
> 
> I personally don't care what they look like, I'll take a ugly good dog over a pretty one any day.


Like another old saying goes, "A good horse can't be a bad color".... Definitely applies to dogs as well......and people. :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hate chocolates.. Anyone who says they have a good one is full of it. :wink:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm partial to silver labs :stirpot:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's the next big time chocolate stud, very impressive dog. He won an Amerature this past weekend, and his litter mate Drake did the same at a different trial. Just so happens his stud fee is $1500.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> Here's the next big time chocolate stud, very impressive dog. He won an Amerature this past weekend, and his litter mate Drake did the same at a different trial. Just so happens his stud fee is $1500.


We all know that's a Chessie in disguise... :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

stonebroke said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the next big time chocolate stud, very impressive dog. He won an Amerature this past weekend, and his litter mate Drake did the same at a different trial. Just so happens his stud fee is $1500.
> ...


I didn't think chessies could get past Sr.s :lol: .

Nice lookin pooch, I say its fake. Someone look on snopes.com to verify for me. :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I still find it funny that people say one is better than the other when one litter can contain all three colors!

I'm a brown dog man myself. And I don't mean chocolate labs either. :wink:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

huntingdude16 said:


> I still find it funny that people say one is better than the other when one litter can contain all three colors!
> 
> I'm a brown dog man myself. And I don't mean chocolate labs either. :wink:


I'm not familiar with Lab Lines or Lab genetics.......do parents that produce all three colors come from lines that are of equal quality to the top lines that only produce blacks and yellows? I was just wondering if those Labs that are bringing top dollar produce chocolates?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I hate chocolates.. Anyone who says they have a good one is full of it.
> _________________


 :beer:

I hate chocolates to!!


----------

